# Breeding Dwarf Shrimps



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward on starting a nano for a small project, shrimp breeding. I'm gonna use my old 10g and is still picking on which species to breed. I've narrowed down these so far.. Cherries, Crystal Reds and Amano. Anyone wanna help clarify on how to breed these guys?


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

I've never bred shrimp (other than brine, LOL!) but from what I've read during my research, Amanos require salt - or at least brackish - water for rearing the larvae. Crystal shrimp are reputed (by everyone except the single LFS in this region that carries shrimp) to be delicate and fussy regarding water conditions. Red Cherry shrimp seem to breed easily, producing tiny versions of the adults rather than planktonic larvae, and can be rather prolific. (So how does that LFS justify charging $9.99 each for cherries?!)

Good luck!

~Bruce


----------



## Guntar (Jun 24, 2012)

Its very easy to breed Cherry shrimps. if conditions are good - shrimps spawn like crazies. Crystal reds is not as easy breeding as cherry shrimps, and cost more money. So if i were you, i would choose to breed cherry shrimps.


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

If you haven't bred shrimp before, start with cherry shrimp. They're not fussy as far as water chemistry or temperature, and they breed easily.

As mentioned above, crystal red shrimp are much more particular in their requirements, and Amanos require salt for raising the larvae.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

What are steps to create an ideal. Crystal shrimp enviroment


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

So, anyone know a hobbyiest or breeder that sells Cherries cheap?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Check the sale/trade board. Somebody or other on there usually has a bunch of cherries they're trying to part with. Or Aquabid, if you prefer. They're not hard to find.


----------



## vicky (Feb 18, 2010)

What part of the country are you located? I ship, but only fairly short distances. If you post your location you might hear from someone local.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys. I just ordered 5 Cherries from Knuggs. Ships tomorrow, can't wait! ^^
Cherries don't need brackish to breed, right? And what are some ideal conditions?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

vicky said:


> What part of the country are you located? I ship, but only fairly short distances. If you post your location you might hear from someone local.


I'm located in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. I might contact you in the near future once I see how my current batch does. First timer, ya see. How much do you charge for yours?


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cherries will breed quite readily in pure freshwater, no brackish required. In fact, they'll breed like rabbits...or well...cherry shrimp.  If you start with a 5-10, before you know it you'll have a full colony on your hands, as long as your water conditions stay somewhat decent.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Cherries will breed quite readily in pure freshwater, no brackish required. In fact, they'll breed like rabbits...or well...cherry shrimp.  If you start with a 5-10, before you know it you'll have a full colony on your hands, as long as your water conditions stay somewhat decent.


Hopefully the batch of 5 I ordered from Knuggs will contain atleast one pair, he promised one extra just in case. I can't wait! ^^


----------



## kyubi9tail (Jun 16, 2012)

u should also start looking in the good grade crystal red shrimp, believe me, it will b rewarding ..once those shrimp start breeding n fill up ur tank..and no, they will not interbreed with the cherry red...u should also look into the taiwanese firered or sakura shrimp.(a better version of the cherry shrimp)


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

kyubi9tail said:


> u should also start looking in the good grade crystal red shrimp, believe me, it will b rewarding ..once those shrimp start breeding n fill up ur tank..and no, they will not interbreed with the cherry red...u should also look into the taiwanese firered or sakura shrimp.(a better version of the cherry shrimp)


Once I see how my Cherries do than I'll consider. But I know Mmgamer2000 got some good deal.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Cherries will breed quite readily in pure freshwater, no brackish required. In fact, they'll breed like rabbits...or well...cherry shrimp.  If you start with a 5-10, before you know it you'll have a full colony on your hands, as long as your water conditions stay somewhat decent.


Gotta agree, they are kind of like live bearers. Decent parameters and they'll be breeding good.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm, do they need or desire a specific kind of substrate? Cause I was thinking about keeping it simple. I'm was thinking, no substrate, sponge filter, giant ball of Christmas Moss I got laying around, and water from my display tank which is about 6months old. Which is pretty stable, 0 ammonia, pH 7.4 and I don't know about nitrate though. Haven't check that in a while.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I doubt a substrate is required, but I think they appreciate it. I can usually find my shrimp picking over the substrate for bits of food and algae and the like. Plus it's more surface area for some good bacteria to grow on, and you'll be able to plant a variety of plants, which the shrimp also appreciate.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh well, guess a 17lb bag of FloraMax wouldn't set me back that much.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

TarantulaGuy said:


> I doubt a substrate is required, but I think they appreciate it. I can usually find my shrimp picking over the substrate for bits of food and algae and the like. Plus it's more surface area for some good bacteria to grow on, and you'll be able to plant a variety of plants, which the shrimp also appreciate.


Exactly. Maybe bare bottom with a rock or two. They need biofilm


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are scavengers and I think they'd appreciate a substrate honestly. I use Black Super Naturals sand piece of driftwood w/anubias, moss ball and crypts. Tap water, sponge filter and desk lamp, breed like crazy. Check out this; http://aquaticblog.com/how-to-start-a-freshwater-shrimp-tank/freshwater-inverts/716/


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Than I guess an Igwami setup wouldn't hurt. First I gotta sell all these dang plants. Anyone interested in Pogostemon Erectus Or Rotala Macrandra? I'm probally gonna be putting together a package in the Trade/FS Forum. I'm thinking DHG and HC only in the 10 and maybe if I got the extra cash and time. Tear down the display tank and re-do that as well. Thank god I have these rocks in my backyard.


----------



## Bananariot (Jun 16, 2012)

Make sure nitrites and ammonia at 0
Biofilm is what they eat the most. Shrimp food every other day. Also they eat blanched spinach and other green leafy veggies.

You could go without plants, I suggest moss. Moss grows biofilm well. 
Water changes sometimes stimulate molting, which leads the shrimp from a saddled stage to a berried stage.

I would wash the rocks thoroughly to get rid of any pesticides and fertilizer. Heavy metals and esp copper can prove fatal to shrimp.

Cherries breed like pond snails....they don't stop.

You don't have to worry about them pairing off. If you have at least one male and female, it don't matter they'll breed. harem or gangbang, all the same in the shrimp world. 

If your natural water is very soft, I'd recommend getting gH up to 6-8 for cherries. I find they reproduce better in harder water than soft.


----------

